# mechanical engineer salary in ADNOC 1-2 years experience



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Greetings,
I am a rotating equipment engineer with one year of experience. I've always thought of moving to UAE to Work. Please answer my questions 

How much is the average salary if I worked in ADNOC?? 

does the pay rate vary from a GCC citizen to a foreign one?

What are the good onshore plant and companies I should consider when applying?

How much is housing going to cost me anually (average). 

how much do you full your car?

thanks,
Omar


----------

